# New Schtuff



## 480sparky (Oct 21, 2015)

Piddled away more money today.


----------



## tirediron (Oct 21, 2015)

Where do you paint the registration numbers?


----------



## 480sparky (Oct 21, 2015)

tirediron said:


> Where do you paint the registration numbers?




.................................................................


----------



## JacaRanda (Oct 21, 2015)

Sweet.


----------



## D-B-J (Oct 23, 2015)

Jealous


----------



## 480sparky (Oct 23, 2015)

Since I pissed away so much money on a silly flying camera, I thought it only fair I should get a tablet that my old-geezer eyes can see easier.







*MUCH* better than using my Samsun S5!


----------



## D-B-J (Oct 23, 2015)

480sparky said:


> Since I pissed away so much money on a silly flying camera, I thought it only fair I should get a tablet that my old-geezer eyes can see easier.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's cause you bought a Samsun and not a SamsunG! Classic mistake [emoji23][emoji23]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 480sparky (Oct 23, 2015)

D-B-J said:


> That's cause you bought a Samsun and not a SamsunG! Classic mistake [emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I wouldn't have minded a Samsung but 1. It was $125 more and 2. Over at PhantomPilots.com there's several who have experienced choppy video links and 10-second delays in capturing stills/starting video recording.  No one reported any issues with the Acer.

Already went out and took the whole rig out for a test flight.  Flew out 1500' in one direction and 1000' in the other.  So I logged almost a mile with no glitches.  And the MUCH-larger screen was wonderful.  The controls are a bit more spread out so I don't hit the wrong spot as much.

Since this will be pretty much dedicated to flying, I was happy with saving $125.  Now I have $125 to piss away on something else.
































































Like bacon.


----------



## D-B-J (Oct 23, 2015)

No my friend, you misinterpret. I was simply poking fun at your original letter omission... [emoji6]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 480sparky (Oct 23, 2015)

No, my phone has the G on it.  My computer, however, can't spell.


----------

